# First IUI after laparoscopy for endometriosis.



## pixie77

Well laparoscopy over and done with endometriosis removed for now. We have been told to improve our chance to have IUI as well as try natural. Frustrating as it isn't cheap and we are on our NHS waiting list, but it is a 3 yes 3 year wait I believe. After near 2.9 years of trying we are willing to spend what it takes.
Has anyone else been though similar and got a BFP.:thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Hi Pixie - I just had a laproscopy done in July, we have tried naturally on our own this past month and will be doing IUI with injectables in September if we aren't successful on our own. So while I don't have a BFP we are still in the same position, and like you would like to hear from women in a similar situation who did get BFP!

I had only 3 small patches of stage 1 endometriosis removed off my left ovary. Everything else was totally clean, tubes are wide open and uterus looks totally normal.


----------



## pixie77

Springy said:


> Hi Pixie - I just had a laproscopy done in July, we have tried naturally on our own this past month and will be doing IUI with injectables in September if we aren't successful on our own. So while I don't have a BFP we are still in the same position, and like you would like to hear from women in a similar situation who did get BFP!
> 
> I had only 3 small patches of stage 1 endometriosis removed off my left ovary. Everything else was totally clean, tubes are wide open and uterus looks totally normal.

Hey, 

I had stage 2/3, my tubes and ovaries were fine, I had small patches on the back and top of my uterus and on something I really can't remember the name of. I was told not to try the first month and to try IUI as well as natural next.
I would love to stay in touch and hear how things go for you.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Springy

pixie77 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pixie - I just had a laproscopy done in July, we have tried naturally on our own this past month and will be doing IUI with injectables in September if we aren't successful on our own. So while I don't have a BFP we are still in the same position, and like you would like to hear from women in a similar situation who did get BFP!
> 
> I had only 3 small patches of stage 1 endometriosis removed off my left ovary. Everything else was totally clean, tubes are wide open and uterus looks totally normal.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I had stage 2/3, my tubes and ovaries were fine, I had small patches on the back and top of my uterus and on something I really can't remember the name of. I was told not to try the first month and to try IUI as well as natural next.
> I would love to stay in touch and hear how things go for you.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

Interesting - we were explicitly told to try on our own as chances could be increased in the first month after the lap & dye.


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi ladies, I am 36 and started having strange pain last october which I self diagnosed through research, my GP thought it was ridiculous that I would get endo at my age so I booked in the the gyno at the hosp I nurse in. Sure enough lap showed minor endo found on my right ligament. With 2-3 small lesions only I suffered and still do, pain practically every day. I also suffer back and left hip pain with it. Very little endo for so much pain! I had the lap in march. Pain continued, hardly any difference at all from before the lap. Only stopped the spotting pre AF. Pain in my vagina began a few months ago, heavy dragging feeling. I thought the endo must be coming back. I was getting very depressed and thought I'd never concieve. Out of the blue 5 days ago I did a test to out rule pregnancy as I had a hens night the next night. I was having so much pain, I actually threw the test out before looking as I didn't want to upset myself. Went and watched TV. Curiosity got the better of me and 20 mins later I fished it out of the bin. Well to my complete shock there was a faint but definite second line. So I conceived on the 5th month after my lap. I have 2 friends in work both 39yrs old that conceived after their laps too, one at 5 months also and one at 9 months. I believe cleansing your liver is the way to heal. I did 2 months of liver cleansing pre conception. It changed my AF from all clots to normal bleed and much less pain. I'm still cautious as I'm only 5 weeks so am afraid of miscarriage but totally ecstatic that I'm not infertile! Oh and check out sensiblehealth.com for the liver cleansing program for endo. It works miracles. I really hope I have helped and wish you all the best of luck.
Kimberley


----------



## Almost Mama

i had endo as well... PLEASE know that although it can take longer to conceive, it CAN work!!!
ive had endo for years. a surgery for it 5 yrs ago. began iui's (unmedicated) and progesterone therapy in Nov. Chemical in dec, then a tubal flush. after a total of 6 unsuccessful IUI rounds, we began clomid (lowest dosage) for i believe it was 5-ish days? i had the trigger shot as well. and it was a success. 

as an endo-girl, give yourself a little extra time, and never give up hope. 

wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## adroplet

Kimmy74 said:


> Hi ladies, I am 36 and started having strange pain last october which I self diagnosed through research, my GP thought it was ridiculous that I would get endo at my age so I booked in the the gyno at the hosp I nurse in. Sure enough lap showed minor endo found on my right ligament. With 2-3 small lesions only I suffered and still do, pain practically every day. I also suffer back and left hip pain with it. Very little endo for so much pain! I had the lap in march. Pain continued, hardly any difference at all from before the lap. Only stopped the spotting pre AF. Pain in my vagina began a few months ago, heavy dragging feeling. I thought the endo must be coming back. I was getting very depressed and thought I'd never concieve. Out of the blue 5 days ago I did a test to out rule pregnancy as I had a hens night the next night. I was having so much pain, I actually threw the test out before looking as I didn't want to upset myself. Went and watched TV. Curiosity got the better of me and 20 mins later I fished it out of the bin. Well to my complete shock there was a faint but definite second line. So I conceived on the 5th month after my lap. I have 2 friends in work both 39yrs old that conceived after their laps too, one at 5 months also and one at 9 months. I believe cleansing your liver is the way to heal. I did 2 months of liver cleansing pre conception. It changed my AF from all clots to normal bleed and much less pain. I'm still cautious as I'm only 5 weeks so am afraid of miscarriage but totally ecstatic that I'm not infertile! Oh and check out sensiblehealth.com for the liver cleansing program for endo. It works miracles. I really hope I have helped and wish you all the best of luck.
> Kimberley

Hi there. I just reat your post and am wondering about your endo pain while being prego. Did your MD say anything about the pain perhaps disturbing the pregnancy?? I'm just very worried because I have endo and I had a lap and surgery to remove 85% of it. The other 15% is stuck to my bowels and they could not remove it during that surgery. Anyway, i continue to have the pain, usually after BMs. I've had 3 IUIs - all BFN. I'm just wondering if all the pain, my uterus being tugged at, is preventing implantation.
Has anybody else experienced this or had any BFPs?


----------



## pixie77

I am having my 8 day scan pre IUI tomorrow, so fingers crossed. It will be my first IUI and I know the stats are low for it, I am a little excited.


----------



## LalaB80

Just wanted to reassure you, I had surgery in July to remove a very mild case of endo and cauterize my left Fallopian tube fused to my pelvic bone. In august I had my 5th IUI and it worked!!! I am currently pregnant, due in May!! I am cautiously optimistic since I had a previous chemical pregnancy, but my beta numbers almost tripled within 48 hrs so I am waiting for the 6wk u/s to hear the heartbeat!! Please continue to be positive and believe what is meant to be, will be :). Tons of baby dust to you!


----------



## Dove1

Hi all

I'm new to this forum.. Thought of interacting with u all to keep my hopes high.. Its really frustrating without guidance and comfort words. Even I was diagnosed with Severe endo in May and underwent surgery in Jul.. Now in TTC. Had a doctor visit and was suggested to start Clomid. Is it OK to try Clomid when I have endo.. I read in few sites that endo will worsen with Clomid? Can anyone suggest Please?


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Just wanted to reassure you, I had surgery in July to remove a very mild case of endo and cauterize my left Fallopian tube fused to my pelvic bone. In august I had my 5th IUI and it worked!!! I am currently pregnant, due in May!! I am cautiously optimistic since I had a previous chemical pregnancy, but my beta numbers almost tripled within 48 hrs so I am waiting for the 6wk u/s to hear the heartbeat!! Please continue to be positive and believe what is meant to be, will be :). Tons of baby dust to you!

LalaB80 you just gave me SO much hope!!! I had a lap on 7/19 and we tried naturally in August result was a BFN. We did Gonal F and back to back IUI in September and I'm currently in the TWW. My endo was considered to be mild - very early stages, three patches on my left ovary and all was removed. I had 5 mature follicles release with the trigger shot - 3 on one side and 2 on the other so I'm hoping that my odds are pretty good this month!

Did you have any symptoms during your TWW? When did you test?


----------



## Dove1

Hi 

Need suggestions plz.. I was diagnosed with in Apr with 5cm cyst in Rt Ovary.. Underwent lap in Jul. Now in Sep when I went for ultrasound, Dr said that the cyst measuring same size is still present in Rt Ovary.. Is anyone there with this condition of recurrence. Kindly suggest on dealing with it again? I'm tired..

Thanks
Dove1


----------



## godskid

Hi dears... i too had a lap in OCT ... Now CD 5 of my next cycle ..(Last month AF came on 20 days .. doc said its due to some injection they gave me)..
I am going to try the IUI with injectables this month .
Doctor asked me if I wanted to try naturally or do IUI ?She also sugegsted that i go for IUI , as endo is a recurring thing and she wants me to do some more aggressive treatments ....
....
ladies i would like to share something i learned from my expericne ...
dont read too much on internet ... let the doctors do the work... The more we know, more anxious we become ... Now what i do is just blindly believe the doc ... I know God has chosen the safe hands for me


----------



## star31

Dove1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Need suggestions plz.. I was diagnosed with in Apr with 5cm cyst in Rt Ovary.. Underwent lap in Jul. Now in Sep when I went for ultrasound, Dr said that the cyst measuring same size is still present in Rt Ovary.. Is anyone there with this condition of recurrence. Kindly suggest on dealing with it again? I'm tired..
> 
> Thanks
> Dove1

hi dove

I'm in the same boat. Had another scan and they said they couldn't see anything, but i'm still getting pain each month before my af.... so frustrating


----------



## Rach27

Hi ladies,

I had moderate endo removed in November 2008 and as I was on the waiting list for IVF (due to happen 5 months after), we stuck to it. Sadly, it failed. BUT...

...we conceived naturally 2 months later while on holiday and gave birth to a healthy boy in March 2010.

I am currently pregnant again and managed it straight away after I stopped breastfeeding in July.

So, after four years of trying for number one, no wait at all for number two was awesome!

I'm convinced it took my body about 6 months to heal from the surgery so I think there is a high chance you'll conceive naturally.

All the best xxx


----------



## star31

Rach27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had moderate endo removed in November 2008 and as I was on the waiting list for IVF (due to happen 5 months after), we stuck to it. Sadly, it failed. BUT...
> 
> ...we conceived naturally 2 months later while on holiday and gave birth to a healthy boy in March 2010.
> 
> I am currently pregnant again and managed it straight away after I stopped breastfeeding in July.
> 
> So, after four years of trying for number one, no wait at all for number two was awesome!
> 
> I'm convinced it took my body about 6 months to heal from the surgery so I think there is a high chance you'll conceive naturally.
> 
> All the best xxx


thanks Rach, that is really positive and has cheered me up!!! Did you still experience with your AF each month after the op though?? I'm not convinced they got all the eno out! I've just heard though that i'm getting 3 goes of iui in April 2012 though so i'm excited about that! As soon as i get pregnant though i'll be trying again like you did Rach!! x


----------



## thebobppy

i had the trigger shot as well. and it was a success.


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! I know this is an old thread, but I saw it on here and wanted to check in. Has anyone else had any luck!? 

I had stage 3 endo removed in March if this year along with 2 uterine fibroids. We are starting cycle #4 post surgery with clomid, trigger and iui. If this iui doesn't work we will be moving on to ivf. 

Good luck!!


----------

